# Dog poo on lawn



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck keeping dogs from using their yard as a latrine?

Yes, there's a city ordinance on picking up after your dog, but it's not easy to enforce. My side yard isn't visible to me but when I walk along the sidewalk there are piles after piles of dog poo along the edge of my grass. It's very annoying.

I've read pepper, or ammonia or vinegar work but needs to be applied after every rain.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

video camera.
motion activated sprinkler.
shotgun.

legality of above may be in question.

some deterrent may work, but I suspect their effect dimishes quickly.

http://home.howstuffworks.com/how-to-make-homemade-dog-repellent.htm


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Motion activated sprinklers, and a IP web camera, that you have watching that side. You can use just a Game camera, that uses SD cards to save the images. Then you have evidence of who it is, and can file an order with the court yourself, for the Cease & Desist, vs. waiting for the city to fine them.

Here are the highest rated ones at Gander Mountain .com. http://www.gandermountain.com/searc...refined=1&ckey=i1qgamecameraq15x1ratingsrange

Not picking up after your pet, falls under the Public Nuisance law in most states. Once you have the culprit, then you can start sending them certified notices, along with the picture of them allowing their pet to relieve itself on your lawn, while they are standing there.

Now of course if it is a straw or wildlife, that is a different story. Also using Dog & Cat repellent on your yard around the perimeter, helps to deter them from wandering into your yard. But you also have to do it on a regular basis.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

As for treating the spots, powdered Lime will work.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder if that will work for cats, I know firecrackers will work but we can't shoot fireworks here in the city but we can shoot a ... legally.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Greg, nice cameras, but not in my budget at this time.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

This is the camera I use outside on my garage. I just store the imagesx on a Lenovo ix2-4 NAS on my network. It runs around $92 on Amazon.http://foscam.com/prd_view.aspx?id=208 http://www.amazon.com/Foscam-FI8905...qid=1392000245&sr=8-1&keywords=foscam+fi8905w The NAS is around $272 right now. There are cheaper NAS out there, then the one I use.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

A fence? I would think even a very low garden fence would keep dogs from going there (of cousre depends on what the aesthetic is there)


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I remember seeing some garden centers sell a solution which they told me contains tiger urine. Told me if I spray those around the perimeter of the lawn nothing will dare poo or pee there.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

A sign saying "Please pick up after your pet. Property now under surveillance" along with a fake camera may do the trick.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Blondesense said:


> A sign saying "Please pick up after your pet. Property now under surveillance" along with a fake camera may do the trick.


The problem with that, you cannot find out if the culprit is someone that has something against this party. There was a case a few months back, that a property owner had an issue with a phantom crapper.

After they put up cameras in a few areas, they finally caught the culprit. It turned out to be some older 20 something female. The court had fun with her, after they turned the evidence over to the DA for the county.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

One reason I wondered about deterrents is several blocks away there's the most immaculate lawn in the neighborhood with picture perfect lush green grass. They have irrigation and a lawn co maintains it. I never see dog piles on their lawn. I was wondering if the lawn Co. Sprayed something.
Edit.
I have a lot of nice neighbors. If I had to suspect anyone it would be some of the renters a few streets over.

Also I find that kids who walk the family dog aren't respectful of others properties, either daydreaming or just don't know boundaries.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It could be anyone. Do not point fingers at suspects, until you have evidence of who they are. As for the immaculate lawns, we have those in our area also. The people that have these out of the magazine lawns, are more OCD then anyone out there, and feel they need to waste money on making weeds look great.

I would go with the camera first, so that you can have recorded evidence of who the party is. You could save the images to a drive, or even use the other type of camera that I have, with is the Foscam FI9821w, which has the ability of recording up to 32gb of images.

I just have the FI9821W, hanging from a L bracket in my front window, so that I can keep an eye on the front of the house. I did have to tape the IR lights, and use an external 96 LED light fixture outside.

The Hunting Trail cameras, you can usually rent them from local hunting & gun places a lot of times, or find a hunter in your area, and see if they will work a deal out for your, to catch these culprits.

Start with the motion sensor sprinklers. Load with a container of marking dye, so that when you come across the person, you will know who they are, due to they will be marked with dye that cannot be washed off.

It may whizz them off, but will teach them to not mess with you. The camera is a good investment anyways, due to you can use it to keep an eye on your property like I do with mine.

I have actually have a couple of home owners ask if I have caught suspects, when they have had attempts on their residences & vehicles, in front of our house. We have seen burglary attempts go down dramatically, once word got out that the end of the street that our house is on, has cameras that record all activity in that zone.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Evidently mothballs aren't effective here. Bought hot spices and sprinkled. I'm amazed that a distance away my yard smells like a bowl of chili.

While I was outside a girl about 12 walked her dog past my yard and then let it walk up into the middle of my neighbors yard to do his business. 

No, I didn't say anything. I'm not the neighborhood poop patrol. But her dog completely ignored my yard. Either no need or the smell.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Need to snap pictures of the culprits, and start publicly shaming the idiots that keep trespassing. If you have a HOA, time to start pushing the issue, even if your HOA is not one to use power for keeping the subdivision in line.

Every time I catch someone on my street doing something that they should not be doing, I am not afraid to ask them in a nice way to stop.

Next time you see little Suzi letting her dog do its business in a yard, tell her to not let, and take the dog home to do the business.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

While I was outside a girl about 12 walked her dog past my yard and then let it walk up into the middle of my neighbors yard to do his business...[\quote]

Many dogs have a favorite place. Once they decide yours is the place to go, it will be harder to get them to change their mind.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my wife found a large turd yesterday. we don't have dogs. and rarely see a down the street dog wander around. i will have to keep my eyes open. i DON'T like "land mines"


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Knocking on wood.......but the chili powder, pepper and large bottle of hot sauce seem to be helping. 

This week no "land mines" but ive been obsessive on coating that edge of my yard. Not sure if its the combo or one specific item.

Ive read that after a dog gets a whiff of pepper they stop using your yard.


----------

